# Early Season Overview



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

....I think I got this "post Pic" thing figured out. Better at trapping than posting. Anyway. Wanted to give a brief overview of our early season. We had a blast.

Caleb and I were able to trap for a week during early season mainly targeting raccoons. Sams also got out some and had fun. We set a dozen raccoon traps on two nearby farms/creek bottoms. I also set out 4 fox sets on one property. I again cursed trying to run a dry and wet line together, but Caleb's new pack basket made it easier. We kept his basket for the raccoons and my "clean" basket for the fox. We trapped a total of 7 nights and when it was all said and done...We got:

11 raccoons

2 Reds

3 Squashums

1 Mink

I actually think the highlight for the week was one morning we cornered a gray squirrel in a lone tree near the creek. Caleb aimed up with his .22 Cricket and made the shot. The Squirrel fell in the creek and I had to quick jump in and grab it. Needless to say that squirrel became that day's lunch and the hide went on a stretcher.

We were also very happy to take one mink. Mink were not common in Chester County when I was a kid, but recently (past 10 years) there has been a significant increase. We took one in a raccoon set. Caleb plans to have it tanned.

...All three of us boys had a blast.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping, thanks for the pic's. and write up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great work guys, a nice early season and some pretty big smiles on Caleb's face!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the catches- always nice to see a big smile on the kids faces :smile:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks like an awesome week!!


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

trapping is a lot of when you get results like these


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are some good look'in furs. Nice clean red.

awprint:


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's the picture of the mink. We got it in a pocket set and I admit I was very surprised simply because this was our first mink. Caleb plans to get it tanned. I suppose that's the right thing to do, because we trapped it on our taxidermist's property (with permission). Now, I call Caleb, Mink-boy".,


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice work guys. Lots of work but so much fun.

Keep up the good work & please let us know how thing work out.

Thanks


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice work Dad, congrats to Caleb.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks.

That's one thing that really stood out to me this year all the "gear prep" and labor involved compared to the "grab the gun and go" of predator hunting. Getting better at allotting times for both. I know I can put more reds in the freezer with leg-holds than with a caller, but the hit and run of hunting often fits better to my schedule. For me there is no such thing as a "long line". My lines have always been short (18 traps max). I have to maintain them during work and all my other family obligations. ...Just pulled my snares and it takes about 2 days for me to start thinking where I'm going to hunt or when I'm going to slap the snares back out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

NattyB1 the pics and the story are great!!! But Sir the memories and the smiles shared by you and yours will far out last our thoughts of this thread. You are building and recording memories far greater than you may realize Sir and to that my hats off Sir for continuing to build a way of life so long and dear to most on this site.

I thank you and good luck to all you do!!

Ours is a dying breed and the knowledge taught would die without our sharing of that, that means so much to us.

Bigdrowdy1


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> NattyB1 the pics and the story are great!!! But Sir the memories and the smiles shared by you and yours will far out last our thoughts of this thread. You are building and recording memories far greater than you may realize Sir and to that my hats off Sir for continuing to build a way of life so long and dear to most on this site.
> 
> I thank you and good luck to all you do!!
> 
> ...


 Well said BigD.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Great looking catches, raccoon looked pretty big! Nice dark mink :mrgreen:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. I'm beginning to realize my children's "good Ol days" are right now.


----------

